# Prop Scraping on Foot



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

I was taking my wife and kids out on the lake yesterday so I decided to switch my new 10P prop for the stock 9P prop that came with the motor.  When I gave it a test spin, I noticed that the prop was scraping against the foot housing.  I pulled it off to find that half of the prop edge had wear on it as did the inside of the foot housing.  I put the 10P prop on and it spun smoothly.  It doesn't look like the prop had been smacked by the previous owner.  There are no major dings in it.  Because the 10P turns smoothly, I think it is just an alignment issue with the old prop, but it is scraping the foot on one section too, which leads me to believe the shaft may be slightly bent as well.  Any of the prop guru's know what's up?  I don't want to put that 9P back on unless I can get it to spin properly.  Here are some pictures for you to look at.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've had 5 aftermarket props, and 3 of them did the same thing. I sanded down the area on the prop a bit and it never bothered anything. I know my shaft was not bent cause it was brand new. As far as scraping the foot, do you mean the skeg?


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

> I've had 5 aftermarket props, and 3 of them did the same thing. I sanded down the area on the prop a bit and it never bothered anything. I know my shaft was not bent cause it was brand new. As far as scraping the foot, do you mean the skeg?


Whatever you want to call the foot housing where the prop and the shaft come together. it is rubbing the inside of that opening.

Hooching


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

You may want to double check to see if the thrust washer is there or maybe installed in the wrong direction.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

> You may want to double check to see if the thrust washer is there or maybe installed in the wrong direction.


That may be the problem. I don't think that one had one, but the new one did. I'll dig around and see if it ended up somewhere or if it never had one. Are those the same from prop to prop? When I put my old prop on with the thrust washer from my new prop it sticks out a lot more.

Hooching


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> > You may want to double check to see if the thrust washer is there or maybe installed in the wrong direction.
> 
> 
> That may be the problem.  I don't think that one had one, but the new one did.  I'll dig around and see if it ended up somewhere or if it never had one.  Are those the same from prop to prop?  When I put my old prop on with the thrust washer from my new prop it sticks out a lot more.
> ...


Hooch - The washer is prob stuck to the 10p. You should be able to pry it off and use it with the 9p. Thin coating of waterproof grease on spline and washer should prevent it sticking in the future.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks TwoKids, looks like either the previous owner or I accidentally ran it without the thrust washer. I'm about 99% positive, that the washer that is on it now came with the new prop, meaning that there wasn't one on the old prop. I put the 9P on with the washer and it spun fine. Mystery solved.

Hooching


----------

